

Show HN: Embed your AngelList Profile anywhere - railsjedi
http://angelsq.co/embed

======
railsjedi
This is a response to:
<http://twitter.com/#!/angellist/status/159451769745846272>

This embed script writes directly to the DOM so just add custom styling using
scoped #angelsq_embed css selectors! Feel free to hide any of the buttons, or
move things around.

Any and all feedback appreciated!

